# Major Rocket



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

My first morning with the new setup Mazzer Major & Rocket Appartamento, so happy with both.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What a Saturday Morning.


----------



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

Jony said:


> What a Saturday Morning.


Feels like Christmas day for me


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

leegillham said:


> View attachment 32362
> 
> 
> My first morning with the new setup Mazzer Major & Rocket Appartamento, so happy with both.


Love it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic









It looks super! Enjoy your coffee


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Looks a great combo - very nice


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Lovely set-up. Can't go wrong with a Major


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

Love it, I have recently got they same Appartamento and I love it!


----------



## Tube Screamer (Feb 20, 2018)

That's an absolute beauty.. definitely considering a Rocket for my next machine!


----------

